# Was Bellini murdered?



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

When I read the circumstances, as described by his friend d'Aquino, of Vincenzo Bellini's untimely death at a friend's house in Puteaux, I had to reach for my tinfoil hat. Now I've read the precis in the Googlebooks link below. I still don't know what to think. But something smells here.

http://books.google.com/books?id=BPrARpPBGv0C&pg=PA44&lpg=PA44&dq=bellini+poisoned?&source=bl&ots=8JTUaBfihO&sig=cWAkI2P-zg1VWXkNggGHzXO_4vI&hl=en&sa=X&ei=JWnxUtKFGaW80AGkx4HwCQ&ved=0CEEQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=bellini%20poisoned%3F&f=false


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

In the book I have, _Life of Bellini_ by John Roselli, the cause of his death is given in rather convinced way and the author connects the final illness with one he went through long before Puteaux, both assumed to be caused by the same thing, name of which escapes me but it's about some micro-geezers in the bowels.

Roselli prides himself in critical approach to the Bellini mythology.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

It was Syphilis that did him in. All these dudes from the past had it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> It was Syphilis that did him in. All these dudes from the past had it.:cool :


You may be thinking of Donizetti, whose final years were sad indeed.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Aramis said:


> In the book I have, _Life of Bellini_ by John Roselli, the cause of his death is given in rather convinced way and the author connects the final illness with one he went through long before Puteaux, both assumed to be caused by the same thing, name of which escapes me but it's about some micro-geezers in the bowels.
> 
> Roselli prides himself in critical approach to the Bellini mythology.


Mmmh.... He does, does he? Well, maybe it was Pacini and his mistress all the time, and they had begun slow-poisoning him some time before, perhaps back in Italy. Bellini's last mistress was probably their agent and they sent her to administer the coup de grace. The sad thing is that Bellini died alone and was found cold dead by d'Aquino, in the latter's last and successful attempt to enter the Levys home by evading the Levys' 'gardener' who hid in the grassy knoll. It is rumored that with the money Pacini paid the Levys, they opened a business manufacturing blue jeans.

:devil:


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd always read that Bellini died of dysentry. In the booklet that comes with Sutherland and Bonynge's recording of I PURITANI is a pretty detailed account of Bellini being found dead.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> I'd always read that Bellini died of dysentry. In the booklet that comes with Sutherland and Bonynge's recording of I PURITANI is a pretty detailed account of Bellini being found dead.


I just got that cd set and reading the circumstances is what got me wondering again. I googled it and found those googlebooks items. I'd always read that he died of dysentery but now I think something smells bad about all this.


----------

